# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaapproblemen, slaapapneu

## leen kokke

Mijn man is een serieuze snurker en voelde zich steeds moe.Hij is naar de huisarts gegaan en die heeft hem doorverwezen voor een slaaponderzoek. Hieruit blijkt dat hij een zeer zware vorm van slaapapneu heeft en moet vanaf volgende week gaan slapen met een toestel met masker op zijn neus.
Wie heeft hiermee ervaring en zijn de gevolgen zo positief als men zegt?

LEEN

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Leen,

Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met deze apparaten, maar ken wel iemand die dit gebruikt heeft.
Het apparaat zorgt ervoor dat uw man 's nachts tijdens het stoppen van ademen lucht toegediend krijgt. Bij diegene die zo'n apparaat gebruikte werkte het inderdaad erg goed, geen moeheid meer en goed slapen. Wel blijkt het apparaat vervelend te zijn voor de partner die ernaast slaapt, het blijkt toch wel wat herrie te maken!

----------


## Adike

Afvallen helpt vaak. Als natuurgeneeskunde zou ik uw man wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben, om het gebruik van het apparaat op den duur niet meer nodig te hebben.

----------

